
Show HN: Puppet Uploader – A print on demand upload tool for artists - s-lu
https://www.puppetuploader.com
======
bradknowles
Did you guys not go to puppet.com to check to see if there was a potential
conflict here?

------
ironmn
Really cool! Keep it up!

